# BEST VW JOKES



## elnoly09 (Jun 15, 2009)

Like stated in the Honda joke if you cant laugh at yourself what can u laugh at ? 
So lets get the jokes going. 
I'll start:
Volkswagen rofl


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: BEST VW JOKES (elnoly09)*

don't worry kid, we can take a joke 

why don't you just look in the "you know you're a dubber when..." thread

we can laugh at ourselves. we all know we own overpriced cars whose CELs are on more times than not.

the truth is, i'd rather own a slow, slammed, rusted out mk1 8v than a honda.

VW is a love/hate thing. but REGARDLESS, all dubbers have pride. so gtfo with your honda ish.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travi5 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: BEST VW JOKES (jhouse81)*

agreed.^^^


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: BEST VW JOKES (travi5)*

gtfo *****!!!!


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: BEST VW JOKES (R32R1)*

The _best _VW joke? elnoly09.









Best for all if we just let this thread die instead of posting and encouraging this vermin. Let this post be the last one... If you agree... look but _don't post here._ /thread...


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

thread jack warning i suggest everyone pm this elnoly guy this







and see if we can lock his pc and make it crash.


----------



## elnoly03 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: (onepointeightdub)*

Troll

_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_don't worry kid, we can take a joke 

why don't you just look in the "you know you're a dubber when..." thread

we can laugh at ourselves. we all know we own overpriced cars whose CELs are on more times than not.

the truth is, i'd rather own a slow, slammed, rusted out mk1 8v than a honda.

VW is a love/hate thing. but REGARDLESS, all dubbers have pride. so gtfo with your honda ish.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Couldn't have put it better myself.










_Modified by elnoly03 at 1:00 AM 6-21-2009_


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

Possibly not the _best_, but a good VW joke: *All the butt-hurt VW owners in this thread.*
The _best_ VW joke is and will always be: *The Mk4 Forum.*


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: BEST VW JOKES (jhouse81)*

true dat
hahah!!


----------



## szuniga725 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (GTI 20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20v* »_Possibly not the _best_, but a good VW joke: *All the butt-hurt VW owners in this thread.*
The _best_ VW joke is and will always be: *The Mk4 Forum.*


_Quote, originally posted by *elnoly03* »_
Couldn't have put it better myself.










Damn I just answered a quote with a quote...


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

what do you do with a pile of vw's............ make one car that works.
LOL....LOL....LOL

there was a big lack of jokes in this thread....... besides the first post.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (elmer fud)*

here's a good joke:

VW

makes me laugh every time


----------



## aria (Mar 20, 2014)

*Volkswagen jokes*

I came up with this based on all the VW I owned..
Valves On Lifters Knock Suspension Wiggles Always Giving Electrical Nonsense.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Goes back to the air-cooled days:
1) Vw's are rare in Africa because the elephants get frisky with anything with a trunk in the front.
2) Busted Beetle on side of road, guy stops to help, pops hood and says "No wonder it won't run-the engine fell out." Owner replies, "That's OK, there's another one in the trunk."


----------

